# Sushi Ideas and Info.



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I just pulled this together, based off my short article of a few months back.

http://www.squidoo.com/sushiforfun

Love to have more info to add to it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 3, 2009)

A few years ago, I learned how to make sushi from a sushi chef that was attempting to open a sushi restaurant in the middle of the White Norwegian Protestant North.  Business didn't fare to well, which is weird considering that many of these people still ate lutefisk, but I learned how to makes some sushi!  Good thing, because it remains one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

I can make it ok, but never have gotten it anywhere near what I get from a good chef.  My rice is always off in someway.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob what do you mean your rice is off? What is the method you are using to make it? Are you washing the rice and using Sushi grade rice?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

Using Nikishi, washing it, and it cooks ok.  Just can't get the seasoning down.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 3, 2009)

What seasoning are you using? It may be you are using to little or to much of it could compared to rice. Could be the quality of Vinegar. Let me know and we can trouble shoot it from there.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 3, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can make it ok, but never have gotten it anywhere near what I get from a good chef.  My rice is always off in someway.



Mine too and I've been making sushi for...four years now.  The rice is the hardest part.  Yoshi told me that for a person to become a certified sushi chef, you need to spend two to three years making rice.  It's very finicky.  

Some tips

1.  Wash the rice with the coldest water that you can handle.
2.  Do it by hand as to not break the grains.
3.  Get a good quality rice cooker and do not over cook.
4.  Mix the ingredients slowly and try not to break any grains.  

The last part is the hardest part.  Who knows if you even have a good recipe when you can screw it up just by turning the rice wrong?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 3, 2009)

Love sushi, but what I love even more is just eating my salmon raw.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

I've used the preseasoned stuff, and made my own, varying the amounts of vinegar, salt and sugar.  I've done it with and without mirin.  Seems to taste it on the rice I almost have to drown it, and if I just lightly sprinkle it, it just tastes like rice to me.   Store bought and chef made I can taste the vinegar, salt and hint of sweetness ok.

Currently using the Marukan lite seasoned vinegar.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

Might be how I'm cooking the rice. I use a pressure cooker. Been shopping around for a good rice cooker though.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 3, 2009)

My wife uses Rice vinegar,Salt,Sugar.  You could also try Sushi no ko
http://www.asianmunchies.com/cartgenie/prod-739.htm

Also your rice cooker may not be top quality.
 We use a $300 rice maker like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Zojirushi-NP-...5?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1238794214&sr=8-5

It has an expensive special rice pot and little song when your rice is done very Japanese.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice.  Out of my reach right now though.  If I dropped $300 on a rice cooker, my wife to be would hit me with it I think. 

But I'm adding it to me list at Amazon for after we get the house. 

Thank you!


----------

